# USB mass storage

## SirLD

heyhey,

ein problemchen: hab ein ibm x22 und verschiedene usb mass storage devices. wenn ich die einstecke, werden die auch alle erkannt. lustigerweise ist das so: wenn ich die dinger mounte (als root) dann kann ich als user zwar sachen davon lesen (z.b. photos von meiner kamera wegkopieren), aber er beschwert sich regelmaessig

```
Aug 16 18:59:30 x22 fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 4889)

Aug 16 18:59:30 x22 FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)

```

wenn ich das gleiche als root mache ist das kein problem.

hat da jemand ne idee?

viele gruesse,

sirld

----------

## manaru

ist dein Benutzer in der hal/hald gruppe? Werden nur die 2 zeilen in den Logs ausgegeben?

Evtl bekommst du durch diese kleine änderung brauchbare infos.....

/etc/conf.d/hald

---> HALD_VERBOSE="yes"

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_HAL

----------

## SirLD

hm... ne, die zwei zeilen wiederholen sich (ca. unendlich) oft.

hal is bei mir gar nicht installiert... habe das ganze system auf moeglichst minimalen speicherverbrauch installiert...

sollte ich hal denn insallieren? ich meine, ich mach sowieso 99% in der konsole und ausser mir benutzt niemand anderes den rechner.

----------

## toralf

HAL hat damit nichts zu tun, denke ich, eher Deine Zugrifffsberechtigungen (insbesondere Schreiben) für die Partition. Wie sehen Deine fstab-Einträge aus ? Hier mal meine :

```
tfoerste@n22 /usr/share/doc/syslinux-3.52 $ grep sda /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda1       auto            noauto,user             0 0

```

----------

## 69719

Führe mal

```

fsck.msdos -a /dev/sda1

```

aus und ich empfehle

```

/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda1       auto            noauto,noatime,user             0 0 

```

für die fstab.

----------

